
Show HN: Quick access to football results - Softcadbury
https://dashboardfootball.com/
======
Softcadbury
Hello, developer here. The goal of this application is to give a quick access
to football results, tables, top scorers and top assists of major leagues
(Bundesliga, Liga, Ligue 1, Premier League and Serie A) and competitions
(Champions League and Europa League).

